# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Mnemotecnia Vs. Mnemonica

## sujetom

Estoy empezando el estudio de Mnemotecnia teatral de Ciuró; he empezado las primeras técnicas y todo bien; por tanto me aventuré a buscar lo que hacía la gente ahora para demostrar su memoria, y es aprenderse barajas de memoria, pero por lo visto sin truco (barajas realmente mezcladas), por tanto supongo que a lo largo de mi estudio de la mnemotecnia llegue a poder aprender barajas de memoria.

El problema está en que ya me sé la mnemonica, y tengo miedo a que si llego al punto de aprender barajas mezcladas de memoria se me olvide la mnemonica, ¿debo evitar la memorizacion de barajas? ¿No afecta una cosa a la otra?

Espero que este tema encaje en mentalismo, dudé en ponerlo en cartomagia, pero la mnemotecnia es del mentalismo. ¡Muchas gracias!

----------


## alejandroloda

Hola Sujetom, yo en mi caso empece con el libro: como adquirir una supermemoria, de Harry Lorayne. Tras estudiarlo unos meses puedo memorizar una baraja en unos 2 o 3 minutos perfectamente, y en mi rutina uso media baraja y media con diferentes  juegos, así que ese tiempo no se nota para cuando ya la he memorizado y la uso como tal. Aun así siempre llevo conmigo la mnemonica, y de echo cuando tengo cualquier duda o quiero memorizar varias cosas, ligo estas ambas, así puedo separar los recuerdos de una forma más clara.

En resume y respondiendo a tu pregunta: No se te va a olvidar la mnemonica, porque no interfieren. Y mezclando ambas se pueden hacer maravillas.

----------


## alejandroloda

Lo cierto es que no he leído ese libro, así que no se que enseña, pero en el de Harry Lorayne te aconseja repetidamente llevar el sistema de memorización hasta los 100. Siendo sincero solo he aprendido los 60 primeros bien, aunque podría llegar a recordar con un poco de esfuerzo los 40 últimos.
El dejar estos sin aprender es porque aprovecho la mnemónica y la memorización de baraja, de forma que mezclando los 3 uno puede llegar a recordar fácilmente hasta 162 (en mi caso).
Aunque nunca he llegado a poner esto en práctica fuera de los ensayos en mi casa jajaja

----------


## Negea

¡Buenos días! En este podcast sobre técnicas de estudio desarrollo un tipo de mnemotecnia que quizá pueda ser de utilidad. Si os interesan los Palacios Mentales, pasad y decidme si os ha servido. ¡Un saludo! 

https://www.ivoox.com/2-como-usar-mn...3811196_1.html

----------

